# need help nameing some pigeons



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Everone

I have a few pigeons I would like help naming.
I have had them for while and just can not think of names for them.
So can you help come up with names? There are 4 of them. Not sure
if there male or female so names that would work for both would be
best.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WoW, Michelle...those sure are some beauties!!

Sometimes their personalities will help with a name. Also, you can just relax your mind and mentally "ask" them. You might be surprised to "hear" them reply... 

However, I'm sure our talented members will have some suggestions too!

  

Shi 
& Mr. Squeaks (who reminded me that he usually prefers to be known to the "public" as *MR.* Squeaks!)


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

lol    
I have tryed everything I could think of to some up with name for
them and I just cant do it not sure y. 
Well personalitie wise hum...

The 1st two are still young and are kind of layed bad stay out of the
other birds way but HATE ppl going by them. 

The 3rd one is a big bad boy he thinks his is king (i think its a boy). 
He evern attaked his dad.

The 4th one again is layed back and stays out of the way of every one.

I do not really know much more to say about them.

And Mr.squeaks thanks for the comment.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I can understand what you are saying, Michelle...sometimes we just aren't destined to "name" something. Then, when someone comes along with a suggestion, you say "EUREKA! That's the name!"

For some reason, my mind is blank even tho I name practically everything in sight!!

Guess this isn't my turn...at least for now...  

'Course, you could always do what Nab does...he names his by NUMBERS...I think his pijies are up to the G40s and his Doves are getting there with D1, 
D2, etc.   

Shi


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks thats what i am doing now calling them #20 #19 #18 #17
but i think they need names. lol


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

vegeta2802 said:


> The 1st two are still young and are kind of layed bad stay out of the
> other birds way but HATE ppl going by them.
> 
> The 3rd one is a big bad boy he thinks his is king (i think its a boy).
> ...


They are beautiful birds Michelle !! 

In a way - you have named them - just have to read between the lines of your own descriptions -- Here are my suggestions (for what they're worth  )

1st -- Forest (as in Forest Gump)

2nd -- Mellow Yellow 

3rd -- Leroy (as in "Bad Bad Leroy Brown, .....")

4th -- Howard (for Howard Hughes)

Hmmm -- maybe I've been listening to the oldies station and watching too many DVDs lately  

Whatever you wind up choosing just has to feel right to you -- and the bird will help let you know if it's right for them too.

Good luck!! And have fun with the naming


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

lol    
Vare nice. I like some of those I well see what my bird-es say about those.
 thanks


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

vegeta2802 said:


> thanks thats what i am doing now calling them #20 #19 #18 #17
> but i think they need names. lol


Haha, I name some of mine by number, too! I thought I claimed title to "worst pet namer"!

I was thining that 3rd one looked cocky and bold! Maybe he should be named something like Napoleon. You know, someone military. General Sherman.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

good idea. I think he would like that. As long as he dose not try to fite the name. lol
I do not need a evil pigeons lol   

you guys are coming up with some good names.  I am going to try them out today see how they fit.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

So far: 
1st Forest  
2nd Leroy  
3rd Napoleon  
4th Howard (I am a little if-e about this one)

What do you think? Got any other nime you guys think will fit?


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's some others.

Achava

Java

Mackinzie

Jazz
-----------
Achava means "friendship"


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

K thanks for the names birddogg10.

I think I am good with the names I have but...
I was thinking for #4 instid of Howard maybe calling him/her Lorenzo.
Do you gus think that name would fit (I got it out of a book I an reading)?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

i think Lorenzo's a cute name. If it struck you, it's probably the 'right' one for him!


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks TheSnipes   

Now me and family are trying to find what fits best.
I kepted Napoleon for #3
and kepted Forest for #1

But...
#2 and #4 are at a odds one name fit but then I look again and a differnt one looks better so...
Need this last bit of help. 

#2. Names I have are: 
Leroy
Lorenzo
Saphira (Suh-FEAR-ur)
Buster______________3 votes for Buster










#4. Names I have are:
Howard
Lorenzo_____________2 votes for Lorenzo
Leroy
Saphira (Suh-FEAR-ur)









Help me out and tell me wich you think fits best or give me other names you like for them.Please and thank you.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

haha, I like Buster! I'm stuck on the last one though


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

K thank you


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is number 4 a male?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Not sure what he/she is. I have tryed waching them and 2 and 4 just acked like babies. I can not say that I think male or female cuz I REALLY do not know.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, #2 LOOKS like a "Buster."

Lorenzo for #4...could always change to Loren or Lorenza, if a hen... 

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Yep, #2 LOOKS like a "Buster."
> 
> Lorenzo for #4...could always change to Loren or Lorenza, if a hen...
> 
> Shi


Great idea.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok so Charis you going with mr squeaks?
And thank you vary much you guys.


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

i like *napoleon *for the 3rd one....
here's some unisex name ideas for the others...

Tuesday
Ramon or Ramona
Denver
Olive or Olive Oil for a girl
Rory
Sonya
Dream
Star
Moon/ Luna
Rain
River 
(these are really just old hippy names lol!)

hope that helps


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you for the name I well deffintol use them for some of my (other) birds


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok thank you everyong #2 is going to be Buster (and now i really am thinking it fits).

#4 not sure for any name fits right but I guess its Lorenzo.

thanks for the help guys


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

This is great - Buster is a great one for #2! And Lorenzo is a pretty kewl name too... AND you've got a ton of additional names for other birds too!


----------

